# Brie recipe?



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone have a good brie recipe? What cultures do I need?

Thanks,
Tiffany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

haven't tried it but here is a recipe from Gormet sluth

http://schmidling.com/cres.htm#brie


----------

